# A thought from Watson



## toddpedlar (Jan 1, 2007)

For your ponderation.... a brief quote from Watson's Taking Heaven By Storm:



> John [the Baptist] did not so much preach to please as to profit; he chose rather to discover men's sins than to show his own eloquence. The best mirror is not that which is most gilded, but which shows the truest face. That preaching is to be preferred which makes the truest discovery of men's sins and shows them their hearts.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 2, 2007)




----------

